# Kuli Loach Dance...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

what does it mean? I thought when I just had one Kuli Loach he acted this way because he was stressed but now I have 3 and they all do it. They go to either the left or right side of the tank and swim up and down as fast as they can. I would have video taped it to show you guys but my camera was at my office. At first I was worried because I thought they would crash into the gravel and get hurt but they don't hit the gravel. They just go in vertical circles from one corner to the other corner as fast as they can until they get tired then they take a break and do it again.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I too have observeed several species of loaches do this. I am beginning to believe that If they DON"T do it,,then there is cause for concern.:lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

1077's right. All three groups of my loaches (yoyos, clowns and dwarf chains) engaged in this same type of behavior when they were first added to a "new" tank. Each group of loaches were added at different times.
They all swam in such a frantic fashion, up and down, up and down, that I was very worried about them, but then read that it was normal. Each grouping, after about three to four days, settled in and *mellowed* out. My clowns and dwarfs still engage in this behavior but only at dusk. 
I know your kuhlis (2 of them anyway) are new to your tank so I think after a bit they will calm down.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok so its normal. Thats a relief I was worried about them. LOL Maybe they will settle down like you say or maybe I will just get to enjoy watching there dance. LOL


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Granted, i havent kept kuhli loaches since i was a kid growing up and dont frequently see them around here, but from what i remember, they did 2 different things.......They either were hiding under something, or they were swimming everywhere in the tank at break neck speeds......

Kuhlis were something i was considering for an all planted tank, i was thinkning of putting together.........I more or less was thinking of a 20 long for different plants i have now and just wanted to include a few bottom fish to keep the pond snails in check..............Do kuhli's have a tendency to jump out of tanks?.........I was planning on NOT having a cover on this tank............


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have four of them in a twenty gallon tall with a top. Have artificial plants that reach to the surface and often see the Kuhli's squirming about in the tops of the plants.I would be nervous bout leaving the top open. They may be able to extract pond snails from their shells ,but appear to have considerable trouble with Trumpet snails.Or at least the numbers of snails would suggest it to be the case.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would be worried with as fast as they swim up and down they might accidently jump out. Mine also like to wiggle around in the plants I have at the top. They are very intertaining fish. I did not know they ate snails maybe thats why the pond snails that I had in the tank he was in before never took the tank over and I always found empty snail shells when I did the gravel vaccuming. : )


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I've kept kuhlies for a few years and never had any trouble with them jumping even with the lid off, although I'd make sure there's a fair sized gap between the waterline and the top of the tank just to be sure. They're great kept in a large group in a well planted tank, the extra cover gives them more confidence and they're less likely to hide away.


----------

